

OKombinator: Applying the YC recipe for startup success - chemoss
https://medium.com/@letsokhi/okombinator-focus-on-growth-c4c14a4f90b5

======
bootload
_" With our business model (more on this later) our main <value proposition>
is to help businesses deliver to their customers faster. At our <current
growth>, <traction> means increasing the number of <deliveries> being made
using OkHi and our <OMTM> is therefore the number of <deliveries> using an
OkHi address per week."_

Less <jargon> in the sentences might be a good start.

------
chemoss
Paul Graham says, "that growth is everything for a startup". We are taking it
to heart and we are running a growth experiment modeled on YC's growth
philosophy.

